

HeatTracker app shows you Friday night hotspots in real-time - hammock
http://www.heattrackerapp.com/

======
hammock
If you’re trying to decide where to go this Friday night - in any city
anywhere in the world - HeatTracker can help.

Powered by Foursquare, HeatTracker uses check-in data to identify the number
of males and females checked in at nearby locations, helping you determine
what spot is hot and what’s not.

------
stevenp
Are you looking for feedback, or is this a marketing post? :)

